# Chiffonner quelqu'un



## Rama33

Bonjour a tous !

J'aimerais savoir le sens de cette expression < Chiffoner quelqu'un > .
C'est du language familier , n'est-ce pas ?!

Merci par avance


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

Auriez-vous une petite phrase par là ?



> *Chiffonner. B.−* _Au fig._ [Le compl. désigne une pers.]  Préoccuper, tracasser ou contrarier. _Ça me chiffonnait d'emmener le gamin_ (A. Daudet, _Contes du lundi,_ 1873, p. 84). _Cette histoire d'impôt sur le revenu les chiffonnait_ (Aragon, _Les Beaux quartiers,_ 1936, p. 83).


À plus ,


swift


----------



## Rama33

Merci beaucoup Swift mais franchement je n'ai pas trop compris , chiffonner veut dire préoccuper c'est Ça ?!
Alors , chiffonner quelqu'un c'est le rendre soucieux !?


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

Chiffonner, employé dans le sens familier, veut dire "contrarier" : Cette nouvelle m'a chiffonné.

Pourriez-vous nous donner une exemple contextualisé ? Où avez-vous lu ou entendu cette expression ?

Bonne soirée !


swift


----------



## SwissPete

Dans le contexte ci-dessus, est-ce que *chiffonner *et *froisser* ont le même sens ?


----------



## SwissPete

Le contexte de ce fil : chiffonner quelqu'un.


----------



## swift

Bonsoir, SwissPete !

En effet, "chiffonner" est un synonyme de "froisser". Mais nous ignorons le contexte. D'ailleurs, on ne chiffonne pas quelqu'un, ce sont nos actions ou nos attitudes qui le chiffonnent.

Bonne soirée !


swift


----------



## SwissPete

Bonsoir, swift, et merci pour les précisions !


----------



## kruzer

Bonjour,
Contrarier !! qu'est ce que cela veut dire?
Merci


----------



## SwissPete

Être contraire.


----------



## itka

"*contrarier quelqu'un*" : s'opposer à ce qui lui ferait plaisir, mettre des obstacles à la réalisation de ce qu'il veut.
_"Ne me contrarie pas, j'ai envie de sortir ce soir ! J'ai eu une mauvaise journée au bureau."_
On l'emploie plus souvent à la forme passive : "*être contrarié*" quelquefois sans préciser qui est responsable de cette contrariété.
_Je suis contrariée, j'attendais mes amis et ils ont téléphoné qu'ils ne pourront pas venir.
Est-ce que tu n'es pas trop contrarié par la réponse négative que tu as reçue à ta demande d'emploi ?_


----------



## kruzer

Merci ...


----------



## Rama33

Merci Beaucoup a vous tous !!!

Le contexte etait dans un forum ( un membre se présentait ) alors il a dit < pour ne pas chiffonner les gens > et après il a dit ou il habitait ....

Alors chiffonner quelque chose veut dire la froisser , et chiffonner quelqu'un le contrarier , c'est ca !?

Merci encore une fois !

Bonne journée !


----------



## Chimel

Personnellement, j'utilise _chiffonner_ davantage dans le sens de: intriguer, rendre perplexe...

Par exemple:
"Il y a quelque chose qui me chiffonne dans ce qu'il raconte...": ce n'est pas que je sois froissé ou contrarié par ce qu'il raconte, mais il y a quelque chose qui n'est pas clair pour moi.

Les dictionnaires vous donnent raison, mais l'exemple donné par Rama (dire où on habite "pour ne pas chiffonner les gens") semble plutôt aller dans le sens que je viens d'indiquer.

Il y a peut-être là un glissement de sens qui est en train de s'opérer ou bien des variations régionales?


----------



## Chimel

Serais-je le seul ici à utiliser _chiffonner_ dans ce sens?

J'ai un peu demandé autour de moi et les gens sont de mon avis, mais comme je l'ai dit, il peut s'agir d'une variante régionale.

Ça me chiffonne, ce truc-là...


----------



## itka

Oui Chimel, je l'emploie un peu comme toi, mais il est difficile de dire où passe exactement la frontière entre "intrigué" et "froissé".

Moi, si je suis chiffonnée, cela veut dire que je ne suis pas satisfaite de quelque chose. J'ai posé une question, mais la réponse ne me plaît qu'à moitié, _ce n'est pas clair pour moi_ (comme tu dis) je veux en avoir le cœur net. Ça me chiffonne, cette réponse... Je crois que je suis tout à la fois "curieuse (de la suite)" et "mécontente"...


----------



## Chimel

C'est vrai: le manque de clarté, de compréhension peut déboucher sur un sentiment d'irritation. L'un va souvent de pair avec l'autre.

Je crois que la solution vient du TLFI qui donne comme définition pour _chiffonner_ au sens abstrait: "préoccuper, tracasser ou contrarier".

"Préoccuper" me plaît bien, c'est un verbe qui se situe un peu à mi-chemin entre "intriguer" et "inquiéter". Pour moi c'est le synonyme le plus proche.

On le voit bien dans cette citation d'Aragon mentionnée aussi au TLFI: "Cette histoire d'impôt sur le revenu les chiffonnait".


----------



## Rama33

Merci beaucoup tout le monde !

Maintenant je crois comprendre mieux le sens .

Bonne journée !


----------

